# Timing belt, 95' HB, SE v6 4x4



## TheEdge (Jan 24, 2008)

1995 Nissan pickup, SE V6 4x4. 112k miles.


New to posting here in this forum, although I am a long time lurker 

Anyhow, I am wondering what all I should have done when I get my timing belt changed. I have read some other posts in lots of places that suggest many different things, water pump, various seals, thermostat, other belts(fan/ac) etc etc...

Could anyone give me a complete list, and a reason to go along with each item? I have had this truck for about 3 years, it now has 112k on it (had about 75k when I bought it). And I know I am already a little late getting the timing belt changed. 

I just want to cover all my bases, and get stuff done so I don't have to worry about it in the future. I know some dealers do the bare minimum, I just want to make sure if something should be changed (even if its not quite time), that I get it done now while it is all apart.

I am a strong believer in preventative maintenance.

Any help would be great!


----------



## TheEdge (Jan 24, 2008)

OK, I have been doing a ton more research, so far this is my list.

Timing belt & Tensioner
Engine seals Cam/Crank
Thermostat
Waterpump
Coolant hoses
Fan/Ac belts

Anything I am missing?


Thanks


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

The hoses and belts can be changed later, but everything else ahould be done while you have it apart.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

How to change your timing belt! - Nissan Pathfinder Off-Road Association


----------



## TheEdge (Jan 24, 2008)

88pathoffroad said:


> How to change your timing belt! - Nissan Pathfinder Off-Road Association


Nice, unfortunately I have to have mine done. I don't have the space(live in an apartment and its freezing outside), or the time to do it myself(work too many dang hours)

Cost is going to be $1150( Belt/Tensioner, all engine seals, thermostat, water pump, fan/ac belts, and all coolant hoses) from a large local nissan dealer. Along with a loaner for the day so I can drive to work(not sure yet if this is a plus hah)

But at least it will be done and out of my mind.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You got the list pretty much covered. Sometimes the welsh plug under the right side cam needs to be resealed with RTV on the threads as coolant leaks would sometimes develop, but it will need to be disassembled to check; it's hidden behind the rear timing cover.


----------

